

Tell HN: Thanks for telling me which idea to choose, I built it. - petervandijck

I asked HN to choose between 2 ideas 2 and a half months ago: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2136333<p>The hiring app seemed to get the most votes, so I built that: http://gethirely.com We're almost ready to open up, another week or maximum 2 :)
======
wewyor
It looks like you stole your design from gmail, any reason for that?

~~~
petervandijck
Yes, I like it and it works well.

~~~
clistctrl
I respect that it works well, but there's a difference between using a style
as inspiration, and outright ripping it off. This strikes me more as the
later.

~~~
petervandijck
(I think Google won't mind.) It doesn't really show in the screenshots but it
does feel a little different from the Gmail/Google style when you actually use
it. But your comment is fair enough, it _is_ quite close.

------
anonymouscowrd
This is a great idea, though probably not for everyone. I'm evaluating a whole
slew of ones right now and could use the feedback and advice, especially being
a "soloist". At some point I may put my short list together for advice, votes,
and any other type of feedback. Good luck!

------
JoachimSchipper
From the first link: "App to make hiring easier. Enter your jobs, submit, and
we auto-submit to all the relevant jobboards that you check. When candidates
apply, easily define your screening process and move them through it with your
team. Pay X$/month."

------
bricestacey
Allow me to click forward and backward through the slideshow.

------
geuis
Clickable <http://gethirely.com>

